# Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken



## nfernand (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

Basically, for about two weeks now I have been receiving the error message 'Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken'. I am able to connect to my router, with both PC's (wired connections) but there is no internet access whatsoever.

Before this I kept receiving the error message 'DNS server not responding' but it was eventually resolved and the internet was fine for about a month.

The router is quite old now and also does not allow my phone/laptop to connect wirelessly. I can see my router name but underneath it says 'not in range' even if I am sitting right next to it!

I've switched ethernet and DSL cables which hasn't helped, so I was wondering whether I need a new router altogether? My ISP also done a check and everything seems fine from their side.

I really hope someone can help me!

Thanks..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Sounds to me like you need a new router.


----------



## nfernand (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

I borrowed a friend's router yesterday to see if this would solve the problem. I was able to connect fine to the router, but still no internet access. When I troubleshooted the problem, it said 'DNS server not responding' I left it for a few minutes and then I troubleshooted the problem again, only to receive the previous message 'Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken'. 

Even though my ISP said everything is fine from their end, the problem must be with them. I'm unsure as to what else I can do, any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Do you have a modem separate from the router? If so connect to it wired and see if you get internet.


----------



## nfernand (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

No, all I have is a router. So my connection runs from my ethernet cable to the router and the router then has a DSL cable which plugs into a micro filter from my ISP. Could it be possible that it is a faulty line? Even though they tested the dial tone of my home phone and it seemed like everything was fine, could it be that the internet connection itself has a faulty line?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Not being able to connect via wifi indicates a failing router. That has nothing to do with the internet connection.


----------



## nfernand (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

I tried to connect to my router again yesterday via my mobile and I was able to do so. I've also used a different router and still had not internet access. Could it be possible that it is a faulty router and line?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

Your isp testing the dial tone does not test the dsl connection.

Logon to the router and look at the status page or the wan page. Does it have a ip address on the wan port?

To test the dsl the ISP has to connect to the modem. If they can't do that it means dsl isn't working.


----------



## nfernand (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

I've now purchased a new router and house phone. The home phone works completely fine and no longer crackles. The router now has a green light on it and says I am connected to the internet however Google chrome and IE do not load webpages. I am able to load Google and search for something but when I then try to click on a link it just does not load. IE loads nothing at all, not even the homepage.

The weird thing is, I am able to access Xbox live and play online.

I've changed the proxy settings, removed the Norton security software I had on my PC and also tried using Google's DNS server (8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4) which hasn't seemed to make a difference.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

There should be no proxy settins since you are not using one.

Please post the results of a ipconfig /all for review from this workstation.

Do a nslookup yahoo.com and post the results.

What antivirus/malware/firewall program(s) do you have installed?


----------



## nfernand (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Connection between your access point, router, or cable modem & internet is broken*

I will post the results later on today as I am not at the current workstation.

I did have Webroot security software installed but I removed it yesterday. I currently have no antivirus software active on my PC. This PC has not been used with the internet for over 4 months now.

I also connected my phone to the router via wifi and was experiencing the same issue where I am able to search in the browser but the web pages just don't load. I initially thought the issue was with my PC but if my phone is doing the same thing could this be a router issue?


----------

